# Fuggles & Ekg Only - Please Help!



## Fingerlickin_B (12/1/07)

I have the above mentioned hops and some traditional ale malt and plan on brewing this arvo (maybe within the hour, so I guess this is really short notice :lol: ). 

Anyway, I love both these hops, but I've never used them together...which for bittering and which for aroma if using the two? 

I've got heaps of each, so any combination can be made. 

Cheers :beer: 

PZ.

*EDIT* - Just found some Bramling Cross too


----------



## Finite (12/1/07)

They are both aroma hops so either really but I might lean towards using the fuggles for bittering as I belive they used to be used in England for bittering a long time ago though now are predominantly used for aroma.

Edit: saw your edit..... could use the Bramling Cross and make a nice enlgish bitter?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (12/1/07)

Cool Finite, I was leaning in that direction 

PZ.


----------



## bconnery (12/1/07)

While many will have their opinion on this of course I don't think it matters. 

They are both versatile. In an English ale particularly they can be used well for bittering, aroma and flavour. 

If you want to pick then I would suggest going with one of the two at each stage, depending on which of the stages you decide to do. 

So for example, bitter with Fuggles, flavour with Goldings, aroma with Fuggles, and so on. 

Then another time swap them around. 

If you haven't already looked for it at least one of these was the hop of the week, I think it was Goldings so maybe search for that.


----------



## neonmeate (12/1/07)

Finite said:


> They are both aroma hops so either really but I might lean towards using the fuggles for bittering as I belive they used to be used in England for bittering a long time ago though now are predominantly used for aroma.



i agree with finite, i prefer goldings for aroma. all fuggles for aroma can smell a bit like walking into a vinnies store.
or mix them 50/50 for bittering and for aroma.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (12/1/07)

How's this look?





PZ.


----------



## T.D. (12/1/07)

Its totally a matter of personal preference. Both EKG and Fuggles are pretty versatile when it comes to bittering and/or aroma. I have bittered beers with both (separately) and have always liked the outcome. I must say though, like others have mentioned, I would probably prefer EKG for aroma myself. I made a mild last winter with Fuggles all through and it was very tasty, so both will work in whatever combo you choose!


----------



## T.D. (12/1/07)

I have some Bramling Cross in the freezer and I could have sworn it wasn't 8%+ a/a. Might be wrong though - its easy to get confused when your hop collection is as crazy as mine!


----------



## Jye (12/1/07)

Mix them together and make a hopburst IPA


----------



## albrews (12/1/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> I have the above mentioned hops and some traditional ale malt and plan on brewing this arvo (maybe within the hour, so I guess this is really short notice :lol: ).
> 
> Anyway, I love both these hops, but I've never used them together...which for bittering and which for aroma if using the two?
> 
> ...


hi,
some of dave lines combos are: for a 20 litre batch, 60 gms fuggles,30 gms goldings.(90 mins boil,) then 15 gms goldings for 15 mins boil, 10 gms goldings (dry hopped)

cheers alan


----------



## JSB (12/1/07)

yep - fuggles...for bittering

Love the Fuggles, EKG and Williamette combo in a bitter or IPA

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (12/1/07)

Any reason I should NOT go with the recipe I put up? 

Just mashed in h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## bconnery (12/1/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Any reason I should NOT go with the recipe I put up?
> 
> Just mashed in h34r:
> 
> PZ.



I haven't used it myself but from what I've read of Bramling cross you might want to get some of it in for the flavour addition rather than using it all in the bittering. 

On the other hand there is no reason it won't work...


----------



## neonmeate (12/1/07)

double (or triple) the goldings! you want to smell it don't ya?
[even if you don't i'm sure it will be absolutely fine]


----------



## Steve (12/1/07)

FB
in my recent Bramling Cross Ale i used:

27gms Bramlin @ 60 mins
20gms Fuggles @30 mins
23gms Willamette @ 15 mins
10gms EK Goldings @ 0 mins


tastes like a fruit loop for some bizarre reason (cant work it out). This prolly doesent help but that Id tell you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (12/1/07)

Fruit loops aye? Yummy  

Ok, upped the EKG to 26g :super: 

PZ.


----------



## Pumpy (12/1/07)

This is for a 40 litre batch 22.7 IBU OG 160

21 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellets, 5 AA%, 60 mins) 
21 g Fuggles (Pellets, 5 AA%, 60 mins) 
21 g Fuggles (Pellets, 5 AA%, 20 mins) 
21 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellets, 5 AA%, 20 mins) 
21 g Fuggles (Pellets, 5 AA%, 1 mins) 
 21 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellets, 5 AA%, 1 mins) 


Pumpy


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (6/2/07)

Well, I did it with the same recipe posted, but bumped the 5 minute EKG up to 26g. 

YUMMO! :chug:  :super: :beerbang: 

PZ.


----------

